# Alone or with Family!!!



## gstate330 (Jan 17, 2019)

Dear All,

Kindly give me a piece of advice about the below:

My current crs pts. are (440) (with family), whereas if am alone the pts. will dramatically increase to (450).

Is it better to apply alone and guarantee my ITA? and later I sponsor my family?

or 

Should I apply with my family and wait in the queue for 440, so I might lose some points such as my age?


Please share your experience with that.

Your opinions are highly appreciated


----------

